# August 18th, 1959 ARKADIA



## nbrisenden (Feb 17, 2012)

Looking for anyone that travelled from London England (Tilbury) to Canada on this ship


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi,
I did not sail on Arkadia..I was a rigger and my diary records working on
Arkadia on Tuesday 18th August 1959 from 7pm to 11pm...we put passengers
baggage aboard her -they were all assisted immigrants to Australia..
An ex shipmate and pal Peter McDermott and his family were passengers on
her at this time and were going to a new life in Australia.
I have not heard of him since then..
I worked on Arkadia a few times during 1958/60.
She was ex Monarch of Bermuda of Furness Lines..
Stan


----------



## nbrisenden (Feb 17, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much for the info!
I am trying to piece together some history for my father who sailed on the Akadia in 1959.
He passed away the year I was born (1959) so I'm trying to put together most of this myself.
I wasn't aware that the ship sailed to Austrailia though! I thought it was destined for Canada which is where he eventually ended up and lived until '79.
Are you sure this ship sailed to Austrailia?
He must have taken another ship to Canada possibly.




stan mayes said:


> Hi,
> I did not sail on Arkadia..I was a rigger and my diary records working on
> Arkadia on Tuesday 18th August 1959 from 7pm to 11pm...we put passengers
> baggage aboard her -they were all assisted immigrants to Australia..
> ...


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

My apologies,
I did work on Arkadia on the date I stated but I did not note her destination
so she may have gone to Canada.
I worked on her also on 8th October 1958 and that is when my friend and 
his family emigrated to Australia..


----------



## bobjerry (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.

_________________________________________________________________________
Rc Helicopter Parts|Mini Rc Helicopter
|Battery Charger|Mini Rc Helicopter|Rc Hobby Stores


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

As Greek Arkadia she came out to Australia in November 1963. Not sure but this might have been only visit to Australia as Arkadia, She was a regular before that as New Australia bringing migrants out from 1950 till her sale to Greek Line in January 1958. Would say she was probably loading for Canada in 1959 when you worked on her Stan. She arrived at Valencia 18th December 1966 for breaking up. Dave


----------



## nancyl (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello, My father was on the QSS Arkadia in May 1958. He boarded in Bremanhaven, Germany, then the ship went to London and on to Quebec. 
The Arkadia was owned by Greek Line at that time. 
My Dad's memory is sharp as a whip if there is anything you would like to know about the ship or route.
If anyone can shed light on the captain of the Arkadia in May 1958... My Dad insists it was Capt. J. Clark when he took the trip, but all I could find is Capt. Georgiou was the captain. Could there have been another captain prior to Georgiou? The ship had been rebuilt and I'm wondering if Greek line hadn't hired their permanent captain at that time.


----------

